# Rally Greetings



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello and greetings from Mswalt, texasfriends, summergames84, ghosty, glennTexas, proffsionl, vern38, kbrazeltx, Briansk11.

We are in the second day of the South Central Spring Rally...May 12th - 14th in Fredericksburg KOA, Texas.

We have had a great time thus far. The food and the camaraderie has been spectacular. Choosing this weekend was also great timing â€" Fredericksburg is having their 160th Annual Founder Days festival and I know all the kids had a blast.

We started the rally off last night with our version of a â€œParade of Outbacksâ€ when all of us started at MSWALTâ€™s Outback and went through every floor plan on site one trailer at a time until we finished with TexasFriends new Kangaroo. Took about 2 hours and a few cases of refreshment to get through it all.

The interesting thing was seeing all the mods â€" which ones worked â€" which ones almost worked. And the bizarre part was that we did not have one of the same Outback in the bunch.

Tonight we had our first annual â€œOutback Feastâ€ â€" and it was indeed a feast â€" we had so much brisket, sausage, and extra goodies that it was almost embarrassing â€" actually the amount of food wasnâ€™t the embarrassing part but the amount that we actually consumed -- and we finished it all up with some great Texas style â€œFruit Pizzaâ€ that Mrs. MSWALT made for dessertâ€¦

Anyway â€" the weather was great â€" nights were high 60 â€" days were low 90s â€" and somehow the beer stayed a perfect 36 degrees -- we took lots of pictures and we will clean them up and post soonest.

Hope the NE rally went just as wellâ€¦.

Ghosty


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm glad everything went well and the weather was good. After all that good eatin' your black tanks will need a good cleaning. Isn't it just perfect that you cooked brisket being in Texas and all. We think BBQ is Pork here in the South. Good food, good friends and Outbacks. Ain't life grand


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty,

Glad to hear all are having fun.
But what about the Kool-aide?...
Don't tell me you forgot the Kool-aide?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad you're having a good time Ghosty. PDX and I will try to have your house cleaned up after our party last night. See you soon.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well i just made it back home from the Rally -- left this morning -- still several staying until tomorrow --

had a great time...

I think we are already planning our next Rally for end of June to Corpus Christi TX area -- but plans aren't set in stone yet --

Ghosty


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Could you rally on the beach at South Padre Island? I recall a whole bunch of trailers out there "dry" camping. How awesome would that be?

Reverie


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

where did everyone go???







well Me and Mswalt are still here holding on for dear life. Severe Thunderstorms are rolling through. Had lots of fun this weekend and I am game for Corpus. We will keep you informed how we fair with this weather.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think though that we all discussed the "dry camping" issue on the beach and after the horror stories of the TWO's:

2 days on beach - 20 pounds of sand in trailer - 2 weeks to finally get the sand cleaned out...

But we did discuss perhaps adding another Rally in between the one we just did and the one in August and try to sneak one in in betwen somewhere at the end of June --

we were all taking about Pioneer RV last night so we are thowing that out to see who salutes it...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> where did everyone go???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We made it home







We did drive through one heavy rain and the wind picked up pretty good. Wish we were still there with you all.









Have a great night and a safe trip home.









Great Outbacking!!!!
The Braziels


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually I am really missing the Brisquet -- although the beans seems to have remained with me ...

LOL


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Actually I am really missing the Brisquet -- although the beans seems to have remained with me ...
> 
> LOL
> [snapback]110239[/snapback]​










I feel sorry for your DW and kids who had to ride in the truck with you. BTW, this is my first post. This is kbraziel's DW.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> briansk11 said:
> 
> 
> > where did everyone go???Â
> ...


We made it home just fine, no rain, but we were the early birds heading out this morning. We had such a great time, with a great group of Outbackers. I hope we can put together regular rallies. We're up for the early Summer rally and the August rally! sunny

Ghosty, I thought Vern said those were gas-less beans! Anywho, they sure were delicious!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

So where are the pics?


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> So where are the pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moosegut,
Here are a few pictures action

Central Texas Rally


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We had a good one, looks like you did too.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Moosegut,
> Here are a few pictures action
> 
> Central Texas Rally
> [snapback]110294[/snapback]​


That is really a nice looking shaded CG. sunny Glad to hear everyone enjoyed the rally.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sure glad to hear that everyone at the rally had a great time. The "open house" or should I say open trailer is a great part of the rally.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great that you all had a great time and the weather was nice
The parade of Outbacks sound cool
And it the sounds like the Pot Luck was great as well









Don


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We made it home about 4:15pm yesterday then things got fun. Was 100 degrees and the heat about wore us out while we were unloading and cleaning up the Outback. Then the BIG SUPPRISE, the temperature dropped 35 degrees winds picked up to 60MPH, quarter size hail and the rain man did it rain







it was a mad rush to get everything in and the vehicles parked. Once we did get in it was eat supper then crashed in the game room. Got up at 5:45am but was to dark to see if there was any damage, Humm, you think I can get a new Outback out of the deal?









Kathy and I had a super time at the Rally this weekend; it was hard having to leave. Even Brandie acted sad having to leave all of her new friends. We are looking forward to doing this again REAL SOON!!! Corpus Christi the last week of June sounds great but I will put up a post and we can work out the details so everyone that wants to come can. If we need to change the location we can do that as well, need to make sure mswalt can make it







.

I have pictures of the Rally I will post as soon as I can find my camera in this mess







.

*PS:* Forgot to mention that the park management told us before we left Sunday that we were the most behaved group they have ever had at their park. Kudos to the Outbackers for carrying on the Outbackers tradition!









Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Eventhough we missed the Pot Luck and were gone all day Saturday the entire family had a wonderful time and we cannot wait to meet up with everyone again. What is really great is that we now have 8 Outbackers that we can call great friends. From the spouses, to the kids, to the Dogs everyone clicked so well it was like we had been friends for a long time.

You also learn so much at a Rally. Like the longer your power cord the better power you get to your camper!!!!! How to clean out your floor ducts!!!!! What Torque Wrench to buy!!!!!! The different ways to flush your tanks!!!!! How many things you need to buy at Camping World!!!!!!

For those Outbackers in Texas that did not attend make sure to plan to be at a future Rally event.

Thanks to Vern for setting up the Rally and this great Web-site.

Great Outbacking!!!!
The Braziels


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We also had a fantastic time. It was great to meet everyone. The food was great, the weather was perfect, and we are really looking forward to next time.

I really enjoyed watching the reactions as I backed up to hook up to my trailer (my DW and I have the hand-signal thing down). As the hand-signal thing was a rather in-depth discussion the day before, I was very happy that we didn't choke on that part.

Nothing like having a crowd watch you back up, eh?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, no, I'm home!









Man, did I have a great time! I also learned a lot. Like


> You also learn so much at a Rally. Like the longer your power cord the better power you get to your camper!!!!! How to clean out your floor ducts!!!!! What Torque Wrench to buy!!!!!! The different ways to flush your tanks!!!!! How many things you need to buy at Camping World!!!!!!


Hey, I resemble that remark! (I mean most of those remarks).

I just want to tell all my fellow Texan Outbackers how much I enjoyed meeting them and getting to know them and their families. What a great bunch of people.

I can't wait until we do this again.

Mark

PS Waiting on more pictures. I'd post mine, but I can't get the tape to stick on the screen!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad you guys had a great time. Though the pictures are few, they look great and I loved the one where everyone was there ready to help out the last guy to arrive. I'm hoping that will be what I find when my granddaughter and I pull into Niagara Falls! Glad you all made it back safely! action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nonny said:


> So glad you guys had a great time. Though the pictures are few, they look great and I loved the one where everyone was there ready to help out the last guy to arrive. I'm hoping that will be what I find when my granddaughter and I pull into Niagara Falls! Glad you all made it back safely! action
> [snapback]110547[/snapback]​


Give us an hours notice of arrival and we will all be ready


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > So where are the pics?
> ...


Nice pictures. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


How about a slide show of all the pictures.
South Central Spring Rally 2006


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

vern38 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > kbrazielTx said:
> ...


*
BUMP!!!*


----------

